# Simplicity announces introduction of (2) new Utility vehicles



## bontai Joe

Looks like they want a piece of the utility market. Here is a link to the announcement with specs:

http://www.simplicitymfg.com/news_room_18.php


----------



## guest

The trail cruiser looks nice... 
<img src=http://www.simplicitymfg.com/images/n_trail_cruiser.jpg>
I suppose to compete with the Deeres?

but if im gonna spend close to 7000$ whats this got that a big polaris 700 quad does not have? besides a dump body & seat.... Id probably go for the quad...


----------



## Neil_nassau

Basically the old Snapper UV warmed over.


----------



## CatDaddy

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *The trail cruiser looks nice... but if im gonna spend close to 7000$... Id probably go for the quad... *


Me too! The trailer for my mower should do the same work, plus the quad will get extra use on the trails.


----------

